# Cheaper One loft races



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Does any one know of some cheaper or inexpensive one loft races?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Pigeon talk race
ocala lofts white bird race and grizzle race


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Lexington Futurity. $35 per bird.

http://www.lexingtonracingpigeonclub.org/one-loft-futurity/


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

This is not a one loft race but it is a good race...

http://www.dsrpa.org/convention/11dsrpahandlersmap.html


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

ARNT THE futurity races when you send bird 60day old to the handler and they get all the fun---- or no


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

rono842 said:


> ARNT THE futurity races when you send bird 60day old to the handler and they get all the fun---- or no


A futurity is a race were you send your birds when they are about 30 days old and the race is flown by several different handlers. You may choose to put birds in more than one loft. A lot of them will have a limit of two or three of your birds per loft.

Ace


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

rono842 said:


> ARNT THE futurity races when you send bird 60day old to the handler and they get all the fun---- or no


I think you got the concept of a one loft race. It is all about breeding not your skill as a handler.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The one loft races are a better test of the birds. One loft, one trainer. All birds have the same feed, the same meds, the same training, the same distance to fly = THE SAME CHANCE TO WIN.

Ace


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

dstephenson said:


> Lexington Futurity. $35 per bird.
> 
> http://www.lexingtonracingpigeonclub.org/one-loft-futurity/


This is a good deal.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree that one loft races make it a level playing field for the birds. That is the up side the down side is it has nothing to do with you as a handler. A one loft race is a breeders race it not a handlers’ race. It only show who can breed the best blood line it does not test who can train and care best for their birds. I see so far one loft races as a money maker for the sponsor. You could win in theory win every one loft race and have never flown a single bird.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

dstephenson said:


> Lexington Futurity. $35 per bird.
> 
> http://www.lexingtonracingpigeonclub.org/one-loft-futurity/


thats a good one. Is there any other affordable ones out there.......


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have information on a few One Loft Races: The Buckeye Challenge, $ 150. per bird or 3 for $450. + one back up bird. Its a 150mile race and a 250 mile race. Payouts150 mile 1st place $500, 2nd$200. 3rd$150.

The 250 mile 1st is $5,000, 2nd is $3,000, 3rd $2000. down to 10th $100.Total payout=$16,750.

2011 "HRP CLASSIC" one loft race, $100 entry fee 5 birds for $300.
$2500 for 1st place plus $1000 first drop, based on 300 paid entries

SPRINGFIELD CLASSIC one loft race, 250 mile race,
entry = $50. pre bird +$25. perch fee .
Tpo 10 prizes by clocking order 1st $1250. 2nd $850. 3rd$750. 4th$600, 5th$500, 6th$300,7th250.8th $200, 9th $200, 10th$100.

If you are interested I will post the contact # and person to call and send your birds too.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> SPRINGFIELD CLASSIC one loft race, 250 mile race,
> entry = $50. pre bird +$25. perch fee .
> Tpo 10 prizes by clocking order 1st $1250. 2nd $850. 3rd$750. 4th$600, 5th$500, 6th$300,7th250.8th $200, 9th $200, 10th$100.
> 
> If you are interested I will post the contact # and person to call and send your birds too.


Eric.....is there a link for this race? Eitherway, I would like more information about this one....thanks....


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Ship or deleiver all birds to: Bruce Cambron
7685 Bardstown Road
Springfield, Kentucky 40069
Phone # 1-502-331-1111

Birds excepted Feb.1 to june 1, 2011. 
Lost bird replacements excepted thru July 4
Bird inventories 1st of each month and reported to breeders
100 mile warm-up Sept 24th, 2011
250 mile Classic Oct. 1 2011
Top 10 birds auctioned off 50% Breeder-- 50% Handler
$25.00 Buy back on all other birds
Optional BELGIUM pooling ( 10-1) for both races


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I got the info in an e-mail so I could send the the page to you but what is posted is about all thats on it.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

SPRINGFIELD CLASSIC
ONE
LOFT RACE
250 MILE RACE
ENTRY FEE----- $50.00 PER BIRD
PERCH FEE----- $25.00 PER BIRD
Birds excepted February 1,2011 thru June 1,2011
Lost Bird replacements excepted thru July 4,2011
Birds inventoried I sl of each month and reported to breeders
100 mile warm-up Sept.24, 20 II
250 mile CLASSIC Oct. I, 2011
TOTAL ENTRY FEE WILL BE PAID OUT
FIRST TEN PLACES BY CLOCKING ORDER
BASED ON 100 BIRD ENTRY
ISI 1250.00
2nd 850.00
3rd 750.00
4th 600.00
5th 500.00
6th 300.00
7th 250.00
8th 200.00
9th 200.00
lOth 100.00
Top 10 birds auctioned off 50% Breeder -- 50% Handler
25.00 Buy back on all other birds
Optional BELGIUM pooling ( IO-I) for both races
Bruce Cambron
7685 Bardstown Road
Springfield, Kentucky
40069

Forgot I saved this hope if helps
Eric


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Our club has a bond race but I don't have all the info yet. I think it's going to be $15. per bird this year . Last year only 30 birds were in the race , at 300 miles, 1st payed $400. 50% split breeder and handler. I'll post more info when we get the sheet.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Char-B Loft said:


> This is not a one loft race but it is a good race...
> 
> http://www.dsrpa.org/convention/11dsrpahandlersmap.html


This is a good race , my club is handling this 2011 race. The entry fee is $50.00 per bird or 6 for $250. The top twenty places pay out 1st - $5000, 2nd $3000, 3rd $1000 the minimum prize is $250.The split is 70% breeder and 30% handler. I chose not to handle birds for this race because of mileage, I'm 312 m (the longest) versus some as close as 240 m(shortest). You can get more info also at the *Greater Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club* *GARPC.ORG*Anyone who plans to fly this needs to look at previous young bird results and place birds in there loft choice soon, even with a 2 bird limit per loft designation the good lofts will go quickly. There is a list of entries you can look at and get a feel for the better lofts. Leon Furnish is the contact person and his # plus all the club officers #'s are posted on the home page.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

I forgot to say that "*There are no Local Birds Allowed in this Race*" which makes this fair for everybody involved IMHO.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is the link to "THE BUCKEYE CHALLENGE"

www.bakerandsonsloft.com/buckeyechallenge/


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Freebird loft, If you have over fly you might be in a good spot too for some of the slower long tough races. You never said who you think is the best lofts to inter birds in ? I looked at the map and can only guess which way the wind blows in Atlanta. Do you think the birds will follow HWY 72 all the way ? Looks like a bunch of lofts on the Northern side of the city.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My club also has a couple of good races one being the Great South Bay Classic where it's 5 birds for $250 and a $10,000(split 60% Breeder 40% Flyer) with 500 birds entered. All info for that race is on our website and on the flyer below. Another race we have is our LBR Auction Race. Where you can get 5 bands for free and ship the birds in for one of the 3 auctions we will be having. Last year this race had a first prize of $9,000 and over $27,000 in total prizes. So for a free race it's a nice chunk of change. I'll be getting a flyer up for this race up on our site as well as soon as I have a chance to make one.


----------

